
Piketty responds in depth to the FT - antr
http://piketty.pse.ens.fr/files/capital21c/en/Piketty2014TechnicalAppendixResponsetoFT.pdf
======
room271
While Piketty is quite polite, there are some strong criticisms of the FT team
in here. For example:

'The FT journalists evidently did not read carefully the technical research
papers and excel files that I have put on-line.'

